# Looking for cabinet with 4 front USB port ... Without PSU budget is 3000 rs... Any suggestion



## paragmahajan40 (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

Planning to change my existing cabinet. Looking for cabinet which has 4 front USB ports ..Preferrably 2 uSB with usb 3.0 specs (Not mandatory).. All 4 USB port with 2.0 specs would also suffice. looking for great advice. My budget around 3000 rs excluding PSU...

Appreciate everyone opinion..tips


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

Bitfenix merc alpha, get the USB 3.0 version for 3.7k if u need USB 3.0


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

Deepcool TESSERACT -2700.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Deepcool TESSERACT -2700.





> Planning to change my existing cabinet. Looking for cabinet which has 4 front USB ports


Deepcool tesseract doesnt have 4 front panel USBs


----------



## paragmahajan40 (May 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Bitfenix merc alpha, get the USB 3.0 version for 3.7k if u need USB 3.0



Thanks Nerevarine...Yes that could be one of the option..Appreciate your response.


----------

